# Bush hog problem



## M Rock (Aug 18, 2020)

What would cause just the front end of my bush hog to raise up? The wheel end does not raise up. I have a 4610 and have added about 7 gallons of fluid but the bush hog will not completely raise up. Front end loader works fine.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It looks like *you* are holding up the front end, and that's not a *hog*!
First off, Welcome to the forum. Read up on the following guidelines, it'll help you navigate the website....
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/welcome-to-tractorforum-com-a-users-guide.34298/

Also have a look at this first post.
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/wait-please-read-before-posting-in-this-forum.21581/

And this....
https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/read-before-posting-in-this-area.2251/

Now to the point, is your bushhog frame work tight especially where the top link attaches? Also, is your top link adjusted short to keep the cutter level, or is your top link too long for your setup?


----------



## M Rock (Aug 18, 2020)

pogobill said:


> It looks like *you* are holding up the front end, and that's not a *hog*!
> First off, Welcome to the forum. Read up on the following guidelines, it'll help you navigate the website....
> https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/welcome-to-tractorforum-com-a-users-guide.34298/
> 
> ...


----------



## M Rock (Aug 18, 2020)

New to owning a tractor, I will have to check out the items you mentioned


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Drift control? Its make to lift a plow when the tractor starts to bog down.


----------

